# hunting glass



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i'm getting a new sako 85 and i need a scope to go with it. after the gun i'll have about $600-$700 left (to bad that leupold vx-l looked really nice)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

what are you going to use the rifle for? close range, midrange,long range. What types of animals; deer, coyotes, elk etc. what about light conditions, will you be hunting mainly at dawn or dusk or all day long. Just give us an idea and we'll try and make it fit you.

Deano


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i'm hunting moose, caribu and mabe deer in most lights. the gun is a 30-06


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I have said this before www.mulleroptics.com give them a look 
dont let the low price fool you . I dont have a thing to do with them , just a happy customer . You can spend what you want on a scope but good glass is a differnt thing . I have owned many scopes in all differnt price ranges up to a night force on my 50 BMG ,and like Mullers just my two cents. 
Irish


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Go with Burris FFII with the bal-plex you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Alot of guys are buying big optics & big optics cost big dollars. Chuck Hawks has a lot of info on his website regarding optics...

Also, there is a lot of info on leupolds site as well as other optic companys...

Todays optics that are "Fully Multi-Coated" which just a few years agop was a secret to a select few company... are now available on many optics other than european...

Fully multi-coated optics provide 95% light transmissions.... What does this mean... well you can bassically see in the dark... In the past consumers purchased large bell scopes that allowed a greater exit pupil coupled with high magnifiction to achive a scope that perfromed well at dusk & dawn...

So its not nessary to have large optics to see at dusk & dawn... because of these ne advancements I purchased a:

36mm 2.5 x 8 Fully Multi-Coated scope....

My hunting zero for my rifle is 330 yards on a .257 weatherby...

I can drop a deer @ 50 yards no problem with Iron sights so with a scope its... well do the math..

The derr will apear the same as 50 yards

1x = 50 yards
2x = 100 yards
3x = 150 yards
4x = 200 yarrds
5x = 250 yards
6x = 300 yards
8x = 400 yards equilvent...

Another problem I have found with larger optics is when you over magnify the object you are shooting you also magnify the shooters movenents in the scope..

Try it...

Try lowest setting @ 100 yards 
Then try highest setting @ 100 yards...

I can barely notice my cross hairs moving on a stardard traget on 3x @ 100 yards, but if I crank up the magnification to 9x it appears like my cross hairs are all over the place...

I don't go to the range more than 4 or five times a year... Perhaps if I did I could pull off larger optics and maintain a good shot group @ high mangnafication...

anyhow...

try http://www.chuckhawks.com

great optics info...


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

and i have another question what is the advantage of a 30mm maintube over 1"


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

30mm tubes allow for more movement of the erector tube, which allows for more adjustment of elevation and windage. 30MM tube potentially allows more light through. 30mm tube is potentially more rigid than a 1" tube, provided the same material is used and the ocular and objective bells are the same size as they are on the 1" tube scope.


----------

